# What should I do?



## Welshy will (Dec 15, 2014)

So yesterday I fractured my wrist when a learner slammed into me, I'm willing to carry on and I can just about fit my cast in my glove, so I was just wondering has anyone done something similar and what advice do you have?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If the glove doesn't fit use an oven mitt. Shred on.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

You don't need a wrist to ride!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

and use that cast to do away with those evil doers


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mount a gopro to your cast


----------



## Welshy will (Dec 15, 2014)

Think I'll carry on im just worried about falling on it and snapping it


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ride switch


----------



## Welshy will (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't need to im goofy and its my left wrist


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

under no circumstaces is anybody takin me out, if its a choice between them getting really hurt and me gettin any hurt, it's them...lemme guess, the person that nailed you was not hurt?

ride on, go get a huge glove somewhere, or an OR type shell mitten


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Welshy will said:


> Don't need to im goofy and its my left wrist


Oh continue on then...


----------



## Welshy will (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah the person got up fine and carried down the slope and I was left with 3 fractures!:/ I think I'll give it a go tomorrow and just take it easy


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

How long ago did you break it? I sprained my wrist pretty bad once. I don't think I went again that season, but it was my first year, I had only gone like once, and wasn't really passionate about boarding back then. It'd be a different story now. You're best bet is to talk to a doctor to see what the chancing of hurting it further in a fall are. If you don't want to do that, just weigh how much you want to ride against any potential consequences and live with the results.


----------



## Welshy will (Dec 15, 2014)

I did it yesterday


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Welshy will said:


> Yeah the person got up fine and carried down the slope and I was left with 3 fractures!:/ I think I'll give it a go tomorrow and just take it easy


fukn bullshit, typical...heal up fast man


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haven't been in the situation, but I know I _would_ ride on. Just concentrate to make a fist when you fall and kand on that hand now as I reckon the fingers could be wrecked if bent around the rigid rim of the cast... 
Take it easy and use the cast next time someone hits you  Get well soon!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

many years ago, I fell in a rock-climbing accident and broke the navicular bone in my hand. I had a cast on most of the winter (it sucked). I rode with a big mitten over the cast an that hand. It was abit of a pain, but way better than giving up a season.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

deagol said:


> many years ago, I fell in a rock-climbing accident and broke the navicular bone in my hand. I had a cast on most of the winter (it sucked). I rode with a big mitten over the cast an that hand. It was abit of a pain, but way better than giving up a season.


if you break your navicular (scaphoid) during the season and you don't ride with that goddanm bullshit 3-6 month cast on, then you don't love snowboarding. :hairy:

the showering with a bag and a hand over your head is worse than riding with a cast on.


----------

